# Need advice for JSV



## Vishu.T (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum.

My husband is planning to apply for a job seeker visa in the next month.
He is having 5 years of experience in IT industry (SQL DBA).

Can anyone from IT industry share their experience?

The purpose for jobseeker VISA is, I have secured admission in German university for PhD and I want to move their along with my family.

What are the chances that he can get VISA?

Any specific suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------

